# Clamp lights on a 20gallon



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Look at the last chart on this page: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs-5.html#post904062 to figure out what bulbs to use. To go without CO2 you should limit the PAR to about 35 micromols. And, generally 6500K CFL bulbs look the best, by far.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

I would also suggest an LED bulb rather than CFL. If the CFL breaks, you get glass and mercury in your tank. The an LED PAR bulb with a plastic lens is probably not going to break. If it does, you can just pick out a few plastic pieces from your tank.


----------



## jmrmotorhead (Sep 27, 2011)

I love my CFL's in clamp lights


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Look at the last chart on this page:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs-5.html#post904062 to figure out what bulbs to use. To go without CO2 you should limit the PAR to about 35 micromols. And, generally 6500K CFL bulbs look the best, by far.


So from the last chart it appears that a 14W light would put me at a PAR of around 35. If I want to use two clamp lights would I need them to be around 14W total or can they each be 14Watts?


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

id like to just throw my 2 sense out there, look for the 10inch domes, would give u a lil more light coverage, i have 3 10 inch domes over my 40gal breeder (36 inch long), i bought them at tractor supply. for around 10 bucks each.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I used two of those lights on a 10 gallon and a 15 gallon high tank. There didn't appear to be much, if any overlap of the light - both tanks are 20 inches long. I think you will get similar results with the 20 gallon tank. So, no you don't add the two together, just assume each lights its own half of the tank.


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> I used two of those lights on a 10 gallon and a 15 gallon high tank. There didn't appear to be much, if any overlap of the light - both tanks are 20 inches long. I think you will get similar results with the 20 gallon tank. So, no you don't add the two together, just assume each lights its own half of the tank.


Ok this makes sense. I'll try a couple 14W bulbs and see how they do.

thanks


----------

